# Best onboard graphics chipset...



## montylee (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey, i just wanted to know the best onboard graphics chipset. The choices are:

1) Intel G965, 945G.
2) Nvidia 6150 (for AMD)
3) ATI 200 (for AMD and Intel).

So, which one of the above has the best onboard graphics and why?

Any thoughts...


----------



## rskbug (Aug 7, 2006)

ATI 200 is better.


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 7, 2006)

6150 is better because it supports pixel shader 3.0


----------



## samrulez (Aug 7, 2006)

ya........6150 IGP has Shader Model 3.0 support as well.........best IGP in that segment......


----------



## montylee (Aug 7, 2006)

just found out that Intel G965 also supports Shader Model 3.0.

Here's the source:
*www.xbitlabs.com/news/chipsets/display/20060223041305.html

So, i guess both Nivida 6150 and Intel G965 should be able to run the latest games at lower settings.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 7, 2006)

nvidia 6150 and ati200 r both cheap...... n good...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 7, 2006)

Turn over some past issues of digit nd CHIP with mobo reviews. 6150 is a clear winner than x200 in graphics.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 8, 2006)

6150 is better than the other 2, 200 is equivalent to 6100 as mentioned many times over.


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 8, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> 6150 is better than the other 2, 200 is equivalent to 6100 as mentioned many times over.


even 6100 is better than 200


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 8, 2006)

Right now, NVIDIA 6100 & 6150 are the best, most performing onboard graphics out there, however keep in mind, that onboard gfx is made just to "run" the OS perfectly, not to play games, u know, this is something useful in offices etc, where a separate graphics card is at all not needed

Intel is about to release there GMA X3000 & GMA 3000 (for office) onboard graphics solutions, which are perfect to run Windows vista, they are also direct10 compliant, with just a driver update, they are cheap, but not meant for gaming

right now, if u want to buy get a NVIDIA geforce 61x0 chipset, else wait a while for a much efficient GMA X3000


----------



## montylee (Aug 8, 2006)

I guess Intel G965 supports GMA X3000 (*www.intel.com/products/chipsets/g965/index.htm), so is it better than Nvidia 6150?


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 8, 2006)

ya they are better due to the support for DX10


----------



## PCWORM (Aug 8, 2006)

4 a pentium configuration get a pentium mobo
for Amd get Nvidia...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 8, 2006)

hmm... as GX said intell is going to lounch...

but look at this bellow document... it is not cleare whether present boards running G965 Express chipset already supports that GMA X3000 technology or the upcomming version of the Chipset is going to support??

Anyway download the DOCUMENT (pdf)

so now.... the question is.... which is the best G965 Express chipset Running board?? and which is the best value of money G965 Express running board??


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 9, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> even 6100 is better than 200


sorry freckles, but it's not, I'd prefer it coz 200 chipset got issues with OC BIOS' but graphic-wise, not a diff.


----------



## turbasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Intel 945G Xpress Chipset incorporates Graphics Media Accelerator 950 with ICH7 on it's south-bridge. It is available in premium mobos like Intel original 945GNT and far better that ATI200 available in cheap mobos like Intel original D101GGC.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 9, 2006)

nvidia 6150 is definitely better than the other 2
my friend's X200 for some reason does not run games such as Quake 4 , F.E.A.R. etc


----------



## varunpratap_singh (Aug 9, 2006)

Which is better Nvidia 7600gt or Nvidia 7900gtx? Please tell me quick cuz my brother is coming next week from U.S. So please guys tell me soon.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 9, 2006)

Onboard sucks,most onboard chipset doesnot support pixel and vertex shaders.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2006)

well....Radeon Express 200 onboard graphics got hardware vertex shader & pixel shader,  so it's better then any intel solution so far

varunpratap_singh

7900GTX is better, but it is costly, & requirs a big power supply


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Aug 10, 2006)

rskbug said:
			
		

> ATI 200 is better.



i think ATI X series is Damn Good


*img108.imageshack.us/img108/6661/hhhstratusjs1.jpg


----------



## Stalker (Aug 10, 2006)

varunpratap_singh said:
			
		

> Which is better Nvidia 7600gt or Nvidia 7900gtx? Please tell me quick cuz my brother is coming next week from U.S. So please guys tell me soon.



get the 7900GTX!!!! itz a rockin card....


----------



## varunpratap_singh (Aug 10, 2006)

Costly in the sense can you tell me the price, like how much costlier than 7600, i know 7600 is somewhere between 11 and 13, But have no clue regarding 7900gtx


@ Gxsaurav


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 10, 2006)

Onboard chipset Sucks,who want to play modern 3d game on it ?


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 11, 2006)

I have onboard x200 and i can play all latest games till date ..even fear..so wo says onboard is bad.... untill i get a PCI-e


----------



## shaunak (Aug 11, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Onboard chipset Sucks,who want to play modern 3d game on it ?



for casual gaming its fine. i mean the following [popular games] run fine:
>AOE 3
>CS
>Warcraft
>Fifa 06
>why am i going on and on just check this or this
Notice that except for FPSes everything else works fine.
I think light recreational gaming is fine on a onboard.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 11, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> I have onboard x200 and i can play all latest games till date ..even fear..so wo says onboard is bad.... untill i get a PCI-e



try running quake 4 on it............ my friend has an X200 and 4 some reason quake 4 won't run on it


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 12, 2006)

7900gtx is more than twice costlier than 7600gt.


----------

